# ZiXi integrated in OBS



## Gluk (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi,
I found out that ZiXi fellows are embedded their streaming protocol into OBS. https://github.com/ZixiVideo
So as a suggestion it would be extremely nice if OBS insert ZiXi streaming protocol into main branch of OBS SW.

ZiXi has very powerful streaming protocol which can suffer about 15% of packet loss. That is very useful for those who transmitting video from slow internet areas like Africa etc.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 18, 2018)

If they want to submit a pull request, they can feel free, or post their output plugin on the site. Ideally when the plugin manager is done, it will be easier to add these sorts of things, but that may be a ways out.


----------

